# Spanish health care/residency for foreigners



## airluchador (Mar 3, 2013)

As said earlier we are Canadians,but i have also a EU passport. We lived without nay problems in UK when we moved there few years ago. When we wanted to move to Greece everything went stalling and we were running around in circles to the point when a local police officer wanted to bribe him to get a temporary residence in Crete. We gave up on that. We were in Slovenia then where our health insurance was suppose to be working,but then the locals said that our medical insurance does not cover anything???
If we buy a house in Spain are we allowed to apply for their health care etc and where do we go to apply for residency,City Hall or police? As i know that in Italy you have to deal with police first.Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Residencia seems to vary from area to area. You can only obtain health care if you contribute to the system, or as an EU pensioner. You will have to provide details of health insurance and income/ savings when applying for residencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

airluchador said:


> As said earlier we are Canadians,but i have also a EU passport. We lived without nay problems in UK when we moved there few years ago. When we wanted to move to Greece everything went stalling and we were running around in circles to the point when a local police officer wanted to bribe him to get a temporary residence in Crete. We gave up on that. We were in Slovenia then where our health insurance was suppose to be working,but then the locals said that our medical insurance does not cover anything???
> If we buy a house in Spain are we allowed to apply for their health care etc and where do we go to apply for residency,City Hall or police? As i know that in Italy you have to deal with police first.Anyone? Thanks!


you register as resident at the local _extranjería, _which is usually in the National Police station 

you will have to prove that you have sufficient funds to support yourselves, & as Hepa says, the exact amount required seems to vary at different offices, but is something in the order of 625€ per person per month &/or around 6000€ pp, ideally in a Spanish bank account

for healthcare you're best using a Spanish healthcare provider - unless as Hepa says again, you are in receipt of an EU state pension & have S1 forms

you can read more about healthcare in this document


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi

I am only new here so please bear with me.

I have read if I move over to Valencia as a Uk expat, not yet pension age- I can pay in to the Spanish healthcare system to avail of it. 

Has anyone any jdea of the monthly cost, even roughly. Am 54 and healthy. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am only new here so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
yes you can - as long as you have been a registered resident for 12 months - until then you'd need private healthcare

iirc it's 60€ a month at your age 

take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about healthcare with a downloadable file


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you very much. Very helpful. Nice forum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and that's 60€ *per person* per month for others who may read this thread.


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi

just for more information, tell you that if you're EU citizen you can work here, after some procedures like the inscription as foreigner, but when you get a job here, as you will be paying Spanish taxes, you will have access to the public health insurance. So you won't have to pay for it or have a private one.


----------

